# Kindle Paperwhite 7th generation touch issues



## akshayn17 (Nov 4, 2017)

My PPW3 (7th Gen) has been showing some touch issues for some time now. The issue is that while I am reading a book, after a few second of use, the kindle starts registering a ghost touch on the top of the screen around 2 cm below and 2 cm to the right of the middle of the screen. Once i press the power button twice, it starts working again. But the issue restarts after a few seconds. The thing that is wierd is that this issue is only there when i read and not there when for example, I use my browser. I have tried doing the soft reset, hard reset, software update, reset the kindle to factory settings, formatting the kindle from PC etc. The issue keeps recurring. Can someone help me fix this? I am running a 5.9.2 software and have a G090 G1 device.

Alternatively, since only a small region of the screen has an issue, I was thinking of jailbreaking the device and running some ebook app which does not change pages when this region is touched, say use an app which only recongnises touches on the right 1 inch of the screen. If anyone is aware of auch an app which can be installed in a kindle, that would also be of great help.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't think there are any apps you can run on a kindle -- they're not full computers, or even tablets, after all. I've never heard of being able to install anything else on them, though some have had success in creating code to run alternate fonts or sleep pictures.

If it was happening to me, I'd contact Amazon CS. If it's still under warranty they should replace it. If not, they will still help troubleshoot and, if you're willing to send it back, usually offer a discount on the purchase of a new or refurbished unit. Beyond that you're getting into the nitty gritty/nuts-and-bolts of the thing which is not a place that most of us here care to go. 

You might have better luck at mobile read -- there are a lot of folks who hang out there who have no fear of playing with either the hardware or software.

Good luck!


----------

